# Question for you Walleye anglers



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I have been fishing a lake. I would perfer not to say which one. I have been catching several small walleye but never get into any of any size. Is it a matter of being in the wrong spot or bad luck or what. Was out this afternoon and caught several in that 6 to 10 inch range. If you have any input on how to find the bigger ones in appreciate it. I have moved all around. I have switched up my presentation I just keep scratching my head trying to figure this one out.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Bigger lures catch bigger fish. If you're seeing the small ones, the larger ones are around the area too.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

If you have moved around and tried different baits and no one else is catching bigger fish I would find a new lake.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Thats what I was afraid of fishless. If I were not catching the perch so well I probably would. Thanks for the responses guys


----------



## lenny4077 (Dec 9, 2005)

what usually works for me is to move slightly deeper or shallower depending on the structure. The biggest fish will always be on the best structure. Ex: if you are on a shoreline, look for the steepest break to deep water or if there is some rocks along on section of the shoreline then try the area that transitions from the rock to something else.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Spiritwood reports this year have been a lot like yours, by my best guess, the small walleye population is due to the recent depletion of top predators (pike) and the lack of those small eyes being preyed upon.

Ashtabula is similar to your report as well, because of the 14" slot minimum. Any fish that hits the minimum mark on the tape measure is kept by most every angler.

Both lakes have bigger fish in them (as I am sure the lake that you are fishing does) but it takes some effort and some luck to find them. Focus on breaks, rocklines, and other bottom contours or structure that draw walleye in, bigger fish find the "spot on a spot" and come from there.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Nick most of us don't want those small eyes to be eaten!!!!!


----------

